# Online mixing/ mastering service?



## Antkn33 (Dec 5, 2020)

Being a newbie, just composing a song is a feat for me. Does anyone have any experience with a mixing and mastering service based online? Did it make a big difference ? Any specific recommendations? 
this particular track is classical based. 
thanks.


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 5, 2020)

I’d recommend looking into getting Neutron 3 for mixing and Ozone 9 for mastering. They do just as good of a job as the online services do and you only pay once.


----------



## Antkn33 (Dec 5, 2020)

Trash Panda said:


> I’d recommend looking into getting Neutron 3 for mixing and Ozone 9 for mastering. They do just as good of a job as the online services do and you only pay once.


i was looking at those. Couldn’t decide if it was marketing hype or not.


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 5, 2020)

Antkn33 said:


> i was looking at those. Couldn’t decide if it was marketing hype or not.


There’s a video on YouTube by White Sea Studios, the audio engineer who calls out overly marketed plugins as snake oil, who did a shootout of the major online services and compared it to Ozone and a real mastering engineer. IIRC Ozone came out better than LNDR and the other service, but of course the real mastering engineer beat everything out.


----------



## Henu (Dec 8, 2020)

Trash Panda said:


> I’d recommend looking into getting Neutron 3 for mixing and Ozone 9 for mastering. They do just as good of a job as the online services do and you only pay once.



Unless you work with real persons online, of course.


----------



## Antkn33 (Dec 8, 2020)

Oh I should have been more specific. Yes I’m asking about an online service in which you send it an actual person.


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 8, 2020)

Antkn33 said:


> Oh I should have been more specific. Yes I’m asking about an online service in which you send it an actual person.


As long as the person that service employs is experienced, they _should _be able to produce a better mix/master than an algorithm. It may be worth at least getting some of the aforementioned plugins on the cheap just to check against what they do so you can evaluate the results and determine if they're worth the cost.


----------



## twincities (Dec 8, 2020)

Trash Panda said:


> the person


several of these services are completely automated. there is no person doing the work, and at the low price some of them charge, there's a chance nobody even checks it. a true race to the bottom.

so whether you buy ozone and pick a preset on your own, or pay landr, they're close enough to the same thing.


edit - sorry, i just saw the response you were quoting. ignore me, thought this was still in the context of landr and the like.


----------



## Wally Garten (Dec 8, 2020)

Antkn33 said:


> Oh I should have been more specific. Yes I’m asking about an online service in which you send it an actual person.



I'd be interested in this, too. Is there an online service for finding/hiring mix and mastering engineers?


----------



## antames (Dec 8, 2020)

You can find people on Fiverr advertising their services. You can check their rating score as well.


----------



## ltmusic (Dec 8, 2020)

Wally Garten said:


> I'd be interested in this, too. Is there an online service for finding/hiring mix and mastering engineers?



I'm also interested. Any recommendation ?


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Feb 25, 2021)

Wally Garten said:


> I'd be interested in this, too. Is there an online service for finding/hiring mix and mastering engineers?





ltmusic said:


> I'm also interested. Any recommendation ?








Hire Mixing Engineers - AirGigs.com


Hire top mixing engineers for your track. Grammy winners & industry veterans. Read real client reviews, contact before hiring, listen to samples




www.airgigs.com













Top Mixing Engineers and Studios for hire online


Elevate your recordings with a pro mixing engineer for hire on SoundBetter. Browse curated profiles, listen to audio samples, and get free proposals in minutes.



soundbetter.com


----------



## AudioLoco (Feb 26, 2021)

An experienced person with good ears and gear will eat your LANDR and co., and certainly your Ozone self made mastering for breakfast. 

No comparison there whatsoever.


----------



## PeterN (Apr 25, 2021)

What about too much low end, if you mix at home and cant check subs. Or to tell the truth, you already mastered your stuff, but did a new mix and dont want to pi.. off your mastering guy.

Does Landr control excessive lows, or add there if too little? I dont trust Ozone due to its 5 secoond analysis, and the Ozone 8 does not even cut lows.

Is anyone familiar with these online masterings, do they check lows well?


----------



## Spaceageoctave (Apr 25, 2021)

Many mastering engineers still use two inch tape and as well.


----------

